# Halloween Mubarak!



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Watch video to the end for latest uncut speech from Mubarak. Spooky!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if people who are new to Egypt/forum realise that 10 months ago I could not have allowed this youtube to stay on the page as the powers of the time would have blocked it?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if people who are new to Egypt/forum realise that 10 months ago I could not have allowed this youtube to stay on the page as the powers of the time would have blocked it?


block it! You would be so lucky...you would have spend some time at a very infamous building I have fortunately only seen the high walls of from the outside, and deportation would have followed soon...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They would have blocked this site..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> They would have blocked this site..


Guaranteed!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They would have blocked this site..


I will try and refrain from posting any videos relating to SCAF then  or maybe I will just ask for permission first


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

During the revolution the owner of the site let us post what we wanted (when we could) as his thinking was that this page was a life line for us and for our families, he was willing to take the chance that his site wouldn't be blocked. Thanks Bob.

Maiden


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. sorry.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/507251

That says it all really


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/507251
> 
> That says it all really


#Cartoon - @YosriFouda against #SCAF censorship in #Egypt - #... on Twitpic


----------

